# First Gun - Bernardelli Model 80



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks to the screwed up gun laws in the Great State of New York, and in my county (Orange), you have to buy a hand gun before you can process your permit application, and you are not allowed to hold a hand gun before you have a permit. So you have to buy a gun before you are legallly allowed to hold it.

I just bought my first hand gun - a Bernardelli Model 80 .380. It is about the size I wanted and was fairly priced.

Does anyone have any opinions or experience with these guns? Since I won't be able to shoot it untill June or July when my permit is processed, I am wondering wether or not I'll be happy with it, or if I'll wind up trading it in once my paperwork is processed.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I had what I believe was the previous model of that series; the model 60. Changes in sights and safety (?), I think, being the only differences.

It was reliable and fairly accurate, given a rather heavy trigger pull weight. Like most pocket-type defensive pistols, good enough for what it was designed to accomplish.

Sorry I don't have much in the way of details; I owned that gun a loooong time ago (1981-ish?).

Parts and spare mags can be found here:
http://www.e-gunparts.com/products.asp?chrMasterModel=2780z80&MC=

Make sure you're sitting down when you price the spare magazines... :mrgreen:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I saw extra magazines going for $35ish plus shipping. I guess it could be worse, considering I paid $150 for the gun. 

I'll be happy when I can hold the thing without breaking the law. And if it turns out not to be a good match for me, I imagine I could either trade it in or keep it locked in my safe and the loss wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## BobTrent (Jul 16, 2013)

kev74 said:


> Thanks to the screwed up gun laws in the Great State of New York, and in my county (Orange), you have to buy a hand gun before you can process your permit application, and you are not allowed to hold a hand gun before you have a permit. So you have to buy a gun before you are legallly allowed to hold it.
> 
> I just bought my first hand gun - a Bernardelli Model 80 .380. It is about the size I wanted and was fairly priced.
> 
> Does anyone have any opinions or experience with these guns? Since I won't be able to shoot it until June or July when my permit is processed, I am wondering wether or not I'll be happy with it, or if I'll wind up trading it in once my paperwork is processed.


I wouldn't spend my hard earned money on it at retail. The only way I would spend anything like its retail would be if it was not on paper. But then you wouldn't be getting a permit to carry for it anyway.

It is too large for a punk .380ACP/9mm Short. Even worse in .32 ACP/7.65mm Browning. You can get a gun this size, or smaller, in 9mm and maybe .40 S&W. The adjustable rear sight is out of place. This is not a target pistol. The left grip panel has a useless thumb rest on it. And the slide has a superfluous safety lever that operates a firing pin block that all too often does not work. The gun will fire with the safety "engaged" as the firing pin on many is too long. It already has a trigger lock and a half-cock safety. This gun should be carried with the chamber empty.
These three items were required by the ATF to give it enough "sporting" points to be imported under GCA '68.

I have had one of these things for about 30 years. Never failed to fire or eject. Never stovepiped AFTER I relieved the edge of the ejection port in the slide.

#1 requirement for any gun: goes "BANG!" every time I pull the trigger until empty. #2: Never jams, stovepipes, any stoppage. With NO lubrication whatsoever. Thoroughly degrease like with brake cleaner, test fire a couple of magazines. If it and the ammo passes this test, strip (remove slide and grip panels - of COURSE remove magazine and make sure the chamber is empty) and re-lubricate. If you are always going to carry it in a holster, use gun oil and RIG or it will rust. If it is going to rattle around in a glove compartment or console, use a dry gun lube.

Once you find the best ammo that will operate the gun every time, stick with it for carry. Use cheap reloads for practice. Mine works perfectly with Winchester Silvertips.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Thread 5+ years old. Closing.


----------

